# Dream Theater On The Backs of Angels Solo Tab (GP5/PDF)



## morbider (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey,

Just thought I'd share this with you guys, this is my first shot at tabbing anything and it sounds good to me.

GP5 Download
Dropbox - dream_theater_on_the_backs_of_angels_solo.gp5 - Simplify your life

PDF Download
Dropbox - dream_theater_on_the_backs_of_angels_solo.pdf - Simplify your life


----------

